

The physics and biology of the TSA's backscatter security scanners - roqetman
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2010/12/the-physics-and-biology-of-the-tsas-backscatter-security-scanners.ars/2

======
blahblahblah
A minor, slightly pedantic, point about the physics:

Electron density is the quantity that determines x-ray absorbance, not mass
density. Of course, a correlation exists between the two, but they are not
exactly the same thing.

------
jdp23
A very clear technical discussion. Great diagrams!

